# soy sauce



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

Just have a question about soy sauce...

Common Response are you here?

You said it should be OK for most. Is this because although most soy sauce is made from wheat, gluten is broken down in the fermentation process? This is what I've been reading - ie. even soy sauce with wheat should be OK.

Or were you talking about completely wheat free soy sauce?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Bragg's liquid Amino's. Get dat shit. Shits gud


----------

